# adding a second floor



## giddonah (Mar 16, 2005)

First step is to have the foundation inspected. You can probably call the local building inspector or an independant inpsector (or even an engineer if you want to go all the way). The first floor won't necessecarily have to be demo'd, but you will have to make some of the walls cary more of a load than before (all exterior walls and some interiors). You'll want some professional help with this, and the only real advice that I'd trust would be from someone with some kind of certification who can physically lay eyes on the project. Where in NY? I might be able to help.


----------



## chubdo (Mar 21, 2005)

*thank you very much for your time*



giddonah said:


> First step is to have the foundation inspected. You can probably call the local building inspector or an independant inpsector (or even an engineer if you want to go all the way). The first floor won't necessecarily have to be demo'd, but you will have to make some of the walls cary more of a load than before (all exterior walls and some interiors). You'll want some professional help with this, and the only real advice that I'd trust would be from someone with some kind of certification who can physically lay eyes on the project. Where in NY? I might be able to help.


i am in long island new york.


----------



## giddonah (Mar 16, 2005)

I'm on the other side of the city. I know some good people, but it might be too far for them. Check in your area for some good inspectors on the foundation, it might stop your project in its tracks.


----------



## chubdo (Mar 21, 2005)

*thank you again*



giddonah said:


> I'm on the other side of the city. I know some good people, but it might be too far for them. Check in your area for some good inspectors on the foundation, it might stop your project in its tracks.


pardon my ignorance, when you say foundation, you mean the cement foundation or whatever that is built on it? just FYI, the area under the current bedrooms area has an elevated basement, like a crawl space.


----------



## giddonah (Mar 16, 2005)

yes, I mean what sits on the ground and supports the structure. If it isn't up to it, all the extra weight might shift or crack it. Worst case scenario: a side fails and the house slides off the foundation.

When you use basement and crawl space in the same sentence you confuse me. As far as I define them, they're mutually exclusive.

Is the house sitting on formed concrete or blocks?


----------



## chubdo (Mar 21, 2005)

*the house is quite well built*



giddonah said:


> yes, I mean what sits on the ground and supports the structure. If it isn't up to it, all the extra weight might shift or crack it. Worst case scenario: a side fails and the house slides off the foundation.
> 
> When you use basement and crawl space in the same sentence you confuse me. As far as I define them, they're mutually exclusive.
> 
> Is the house sitting on formed concrete or blocks?


on the half of the house where the bedrooms are, the basement level is at least 4 feet higher than the rest. when i get on to there, i need to crouch because the height between the elevated cement floor and the first floor wood support is about 4 feet. i always wondered why this part of the basement has an elevated base. 

hey, thanks for your time.


----------



## giddonah (Mar 16, 2005)

So it's part basement and part "squat space"? This sounds like poured concrete. Have it checked, it might work.


----------



## chubdo (Mar 21, 2005)

*yo da man, thanks again. will do.*



giddonah said:


> So it's part basement and part "squat space"? This sounds like poured concrete. Have it checked, it might work.


thanks


----------



## rabadger (Feb 24, 2005)

Is it a two car garage? Can you go up and give the inlaws more room?


----------



## chubdo (Mar 21, 2005)

*thanks for asking*



rabadger said:


> Is it a two car garage? Can you go up and give the inlaws more room?


actually, the garage is on the other hand, actually already has a play/extra room over it.

my house is long, the living area is actually on the other end where i want to raise the 2nd floor.


----------



## shopdust (Apr 16, 2005)

All the Building codes I know of allow two stories on 2" X 4" Studs at 16" spacing, so walls are not a problem.
To select a good builder, have a quite chat with the credit managers of LOCAL building supply outfits. That doesn't include Lowes and Home Depot. Don't just look at certificates of insurence, call the agents or companies that issued them to see if their current.
The first thing bum contractors (ya there are a few) do is let the policy lapse for non payment.


----------

